# (HD SATA) Gentoo no inicia

## ZaPa

Hola a todos, este fin de semana he comprado un nuevo disco duro sata para mi pc de sobremesa y me he dedicado a instalar gentoo en este disco duro (he utilizado todo el disco duro) .

Pero tengo un pequeño problema, al intentar iniciar gentoo me aparece el siguiente mensaje:

```

  * Checking root filesystem ...

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda3

/dev/sda3:

the superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem.   If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem (ant not swap or ufs or something else),  then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

           e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

* Filesystem couldn't be fixed :(

Give root password for maintenance (or type Control-D to continue):

```

Mi tabla de particiones es:

```

boot     /dev/sda1   EXT2

swap   /dev/sda2

/         /dev/sda3    EXT3

```

He ejcutado el comando que dice que ejecute: e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/sda1  y no ha hecho nada de nada.

No sé que puede ser... en el kernel he seleccionado los modulos referentes a mi controladora sata (SiS), y ante la duda también he activado el generico y además he desactivado todo lo referente a modulos para dispositivos IDE .

Las variables root de grub.conf las tengo asi:

```

root(hd0,2)

real_root=/dev/sda3

```

¿Alguna idea?

Muchisimas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## sasho23

Hola es el kernel.A mi me paso lo mismo hace poco.Lo que pasa es que no te puedo decir que era exactamente pero despues de "chroot" con livecd y compilar el kernel de nevo todo iba bien.Mira de nuevo los drivers importantes y asegurate que no estan como modulos.Ya contaras como te ha ido.Suerte.

----------

## pacho2

Yo probaría a botar un liveCD de otra distribución con un kernel más moderno (por ejemplo ahora podrás encontrar la última versión de knoppix, la beta de ubuntu o la RC2 de Mandriva con el kernel-2.6.24) e instalar gentoo normalmente desde ese liveCD con el chroot como harías con el CD de Gentoo. Recuerda antes de arrancar en tu sistema gentoo recién instalado que tienes que poner un kernel moderno (como el 2.6.24)

Saludos

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo a todos.

Enserio tengo que depender de otras distros para solucionar este problema? Tengo que poner otro kernel?, este kernel que he puesto es el último de gentoo-sources.

¿Alguna idea?

Muchisimas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## pacho2

Ah, ¿entonces ya tienes gentoo instalado? Había entendido que lo estabas instalando perdona  :Sad: 

No parece que esté encontrando el disco duro de /dev/sda3, quizás deberías echar un vistazo a la configuración del kernel en la parte de SATA, quizás mirando las descripciones de cada driver puedas "intuir" cuál será el que necesitará tu disco duro :-/

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y muchas gracias por sus respuestas.

Si, gentoo ya está instalado en el disco duro..

En la parte de drivers SATA, he activado el driver generico de sata, y deberia de iniciar, ya qué el generico vale para todas las controladoras SATA,no es asi?

Esta tarde probaré a activar más modulos de drivers sata aver, pero yo creo que con el driver generico de sata deberia de funcionar.

¿No es asi?

Muchas Gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## Noss

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Ah, ¿entonces ya tienes gentoo instalado? Había entendido que lo estabas instalando perdona 
> 
> No parece que esté encontrando el disco duro de /dev/sda3, quizás deberías echar un vistazo a la configuración del kernel en la parte de SATA, quizás mirando las descripciones de cada driver puedas "intuir" cuál será el que necesitará tu disco duro :-/

 

Yo creo que debería mirar que tenga el sistema de ficheros incluido en el núcleo y no como módulo, así como qu tenba bien configurado su chipset en el kernel

un saludo!

----------

## Soul Lost

Al parecer manejas EXT3 en la raíz y ahí lo toma como EXT2. Podría ser dos cosas (creo yo):

1) Que el fstab tengas la línea referente a la raíz mal

2) Como ya te dijieron, que tenas ext3 en el kernel como módulo, deberías hacerlo así:

```
<M> Second extended fs support   

...

.....

<*> Ext3 journalling file system support    
```

----------

## ZaPa

Hola a todos de nuevo y gracias por su interés.

Revisando muchas cosas he encontrado un error que yo he cometido, y era que, en la tabla de particiones, la primera partición boot /dev/sda1 no la tenia marcada * como boot, ya lo he hecho, ahora si aparece marcada como boot pero sigue sin arrancar, apareciendo el mismo mensaje al intentar iniciar.

En la sección filesystems del kernel, lo tengo todo correctamente seleccionado y no como modulos, si no con el asterisco, osea que todo carga correctamente.

Tengo que modificar algo ahora? ya que, ahora si he hecho la particion /dev/sda1 arrancable (boot), tengo que modificar algo adicional debido a este cambio?

Muchas Gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## Noss

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola a todos de nuevo y gracias por su interés.
> 
> Revisando muchas cosas he encontrado un error que yo he cometido, y era que, en la tabla de particiones, la primera partición boot /dev/sda1 no la tenia marcada * como boot, ya lo he hecho, ahora si aparece marcada como boot pero sigue sin arrancar, apareciendo el mismo mensaje al intentar iniciar.
> 
> En la sección filesystems del kernel, lo tengo todo correctamente seleccionado y no como modulos, si no con el asterisco, osea que todo carga correctamente.
> ...

 

Lo que te han dicho, fíjate que en tu /etc/fstab además de tenerla como boot la tengas con el tipo de fichero correcto... Y en el kernel tambien tienes que tener marcado tu chipset.

Un saludo!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Perdon por no aportar nada a la solución del problema, solo quería aclarar que no hace falta que la partición en donde se aloje /boot esté marcada con el flag bootable. Eso es para sistemas operativos MS únicamente...   :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## pcmaster

Lo de marcar uan partición * como boot sólo tiene untilidad si instalas el MBR de Microsoft y en la partición marcada como * el lilo. Si metes lilo en el MBR, da igual.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ujummm, ¿has revisado si le diste soporte al SATA en tu kernel? creo que alli esta el detalle.

Por lo general para salvarme y curarme en salud le pongo todos los drivers de sata como modulos y así dejo que tome el que más le guste.

----------

## pcmaster

Sí, pero el soporte para la controladora a la que está conectada el disco desde el cual inicia no puede estar como módulo, sino que debe estar integrado en el kernel.

----------

## luisx

si ya pusiste de forma nativa el soporte para ext3, talvez te paso lo mismo que ami, tambien tengo un disco sata, y ase poco hice una nueva instalacion de gentoo total que aunque sea sata y yo halla puesto  en el grub /dev/sda1 y en fstab /dev/sda1 me marcaga que no encontraba la particion, entonces cambie todos los sda* por hda, y funciono! entre a gentoo, no se porque me los marca como hda si son sata, pero eso era en mi caso, intentalo y espero que te sirva. saludos  :Laughing: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *luisx wrote:*   

> no se porque me los marca como hda si son sata, pero eso era en mi caso

 

Probablemente tengas en el/la BIOS tu controladora Serial ATA en modo SATA, valga la redundancia, en lugar de en modo AHCI. Esto hace que el disco en cuestion se comporte como un IDE común y silvestre.

Salud!

----------

## luisx

xD   :Laughing:  chale no he movido nada en el BIOS pero checare 

Saludos

----------

